# Hunting Vehicles



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone have any pics of their hunting vehicle? Mine is a 1996 Chevy suburban 350, 3/4 ton, 4WD, 121k miles, 12,000 lb warn winch, buckshot 285/75/16 tires, had it for about 7 years. I chose a suburban over a pu, first because i got a very very good deal, second because it was easier at the time to transport family with me, and third it makes it easier (better) transporting weapons in hard cases to and from where ever during the rain. I have a bracket I can slide into slots in the front bumper and over the winch to haul harvested animals as well as a basket i can bolt on but it sticks out another 18 inches. I asked my son to name it ---- he named it Fred ----not exactly what i was looking for, but i told him he could name it and he would not budge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fred, thats funny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is mine, It ain't no fred but it gets me there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine will be finished next week - ill post a picture then. Unfortunately, my hunting vehicle is my personal truck, and also the family vehicle. I just didn't want to buy an extra vehicle when I was already going to put a camper, rack, etc on this one for rec use. I think it will work well for everything.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My trapp'in & hunt'in rig is a "74" 3/4 ton Ford Highboy. Belguim block 390 4bbl. 4X4 4 speed. I've had this pickup going on 30 yrs.--- and when I chain her up---there's not many places I can't go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> My trapp'in & hunt'in rig is a "74" 3/4 ton Ford Highboy. Belguim block 390 4bbl. 4X4 4 speed. I've had this pickup going on 30 yrs.--- and when I chain her up---there's not many places I can't go.
> View attachment 481


Nothing like a good ol' truck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ride catcapper! I love them old fords they are the toughest truck around.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Slowly converting the Ram into a hunting truck. Got it back yesterday from the truck shop. New shell and rack up top.

Opted for the win-doors on the side so the dog can get some air, and it can be easily opened on both sides for me and a buddy to access firearms. The back is a little bit different but I really like it. Opens like a hatch back, or you can just use the glass door.

The rack up top is there to support my detachable rig that will have 2 high chairs, and a power station for lights, callers, etc. I'll post more pictures when I get it all done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cap, I look forward to pics of the detachable.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris, love how you said...



Chris Miller said:


> ...and it can be easily opened on both sides for me and a buddy to access firearms.


Name one of those chairs for me. I'll let others use it, but it's mine for sure. I'll even pay rent if I need to. =p


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got this in an email today. Think I might have to modify my Kawasaki Mule!
Nice firepower!

The West Texas Farmer below
had a feral-pig (wild hog) problem.
The word "Had" is the key
here!

Crazy Texans!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

The fact that you said it happened in Texas makes it all the more believable to me...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> The fact that you said it happened in Texas makes it all the more believable to me...


Jeepers Ebbsy, it came from the internet. Surely it has to be real?!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Jeepers Ebbsy, it came from the internet. Surely it has to be real?!


I think you're right. Everything that is generated online is real. It has to be.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Heres mine.04 Dodge diesel.Just got it paid of so that makes it that much better.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Heres mine.04 Dodge diesel.Just got it paid of so that makes it that much better.


Paid off is the best! Congratulations, should make it that much more enjoyable!


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks it sure does.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love them smokers. Thank god they switched to the low sulpher diesel fuel, it sure make them more pleasant to be around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have to worry about the smell of mine, you'd never know it was diesel... till I turned the key, and they are no where near as noisy as they used to be.


----------

